# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Xe khách >  Xe khách đi Trung Quốc - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*HÀ NỘI - CÔN MINH*

Hiện nay tuyến tàu lửa từ Hà Nội đến Côn Minh đã bị treo do lụt và sạt lở đất. Trong thời gian chờ sửa chữa đường ray thì các bạn có một lựa chọn khác là xe buýt ghế nằm. Từ Hà Nội, các bạn đến Lào Cai, cách biên giới Trung Quốc 3km. Sau đó đến trạm biên giới của 2 bên làm thủ tục, mất khoảng 1 tiếng. Tiếp theo các bạn có thể đi xe buýt nằm từ Hekou đến Côn Minh. Có tuyến khởi hành từ 19:00 và đến Côn Minh lúc 7:00, nhưng cũng có các tuyến khác xuất phát sớm hoặc trễ hơn. Chất lượng buýt tốt.

Còn từ Côn Minh muốn quay lại Hà Nội, các bạn đón buýt nằm đêm từ Côn Minh đến Hekou. Không có tuyến nào khởi hành vào sáng sớm. Xe buýt đi từ Côn Minh đến Hekou xuất phát lúc 09:00am, 10:30am, 12:30pm, 19:30pm. Mất khoảng 8 – 8,5 tiếng. Tại Hekou, băng qua biên giới đến Việt Nam, rồi đi taxi đến Lào Cai (cách đó khoảng 3km). Sau đó đi tàu đêm từ Lào Cai đến Hà Nội. Trên đường đi có thể dừng lại ghé thăm Sapa trước khi tiếp tục đến Hà Nội.

Trạm xe buýt Hekou nằm gần văn phòng nhập cư Trung Quốc, cách đó khoảng 200m, có thể đổi tiền tại các ATM có ở đây (Yuan và USD, không đổi ra tiền Việt). Nếu không thì các Alehaper cũng có thể đổi từ những người đổi tiền Trung Quốc hoặc Việt Nam ở đó.

Hiện nay có rất nhiều người sống và làm việc tại Hekou. Họ đến và quay lại VN cả ngày, cho nên biên giới tại đây mở cửa đến 22:00 (= 23:00 giờ VN). Ở Heikou có nhiều cửa hàng Việt Nam, bán đồ lưu niệm, quán ăn…


*>> Một số hình ảnh của Hà Khẩu*

----------


## hangnt

*HÀ NỘI - NAM NINH*

Từ Hà Nội đi Nam Ninh, các bạn có thể mua vé của công ty Kim Lien Travel tại số 7, Đào Duy Anh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội, địên thoại 84-4-5770809, hoặc 5770434, phí khoảng 16 USD. Các bạn cũng có thể mua vé của Đại lý của Kim Liên tại Khách sạn Kim Liên, cũng ở địa chỉ trên. Cần phải đặt vé trước ít nhất 1 đến 2 ngày vì các tuyến xe buýt ngày thường đầy ghế. Xe xuất phát từ Hà Nội lúc 8:30am tại đại lý vào mỗi sáng và đến Nam Ninh vào khoảng 3-4pm. Xe tốt, đường đẹp, chạy gần như là hoàn toàn trên đường xa lộ với 2 làn đường. Từ Hà Nội đến biên giới Trung Quốc mất khoảng 2-3 tiếng. Trên đoạn đường này, các bạn sẽ đi qua rất nhiều cánh đồng lúa xinh đẹp, cùng với cảnh núi non hung vĩ… Xe sẽ dừng lại 20 phút để các bạn ăn trưa trước khi đến biên giới làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Sau gần 1 tiếng thì các bạn sẽ qua Hữu Nghị Quan.

Tiếp đó các bạn sẽ được xe của công ty xe buýt đưa đến một tuyến xe buýt liên tuyến cách đó không xa. Xe buýt đến Nam Ninh này khá hiện đại và tiện nghi. Cũng như trên đường từ Hà Nội đến biên giới, các bạn sẽ tiếp tục được ngắm khung cảnh núi đá vôi và những cánh đồng lúa xanh mơn mởn. Cuối cùng thì các bạn sẽ đến trạm xe buýt Nam Ninh. Có 3 khách sạn ở gần đó với giá 100Yuan/phòng. Tới đây rồi, các bạn có thể mua vé đi tiếp đến Guilin tại văn phòng vé trên lầu 2 của trạm xe buýt. Cách 1 tiếng có một chuyến. 

Có vài trạm xe buýt tuyến dài tại Nam Ninh. Trạm Langdong có lẽ là trạm quan trọng nhất. Trạm này có địa chỉ 186, Minzu Da Dao. Buýt tại trạm này đi đến Guilin, LiuZhou, Beihai và Hengxian. Văn phòng vé xe buýt tại Nam Ninh: số 80 Chaoyang Lu, Langdong Coach Station (186, Minzu Da Dao) và số 10 Youai Lu. Xuất phát từ Nam Ninh đến Hà Nội lúc: 8.00/8.20 ở 10 Youai Lu và 9.00/13.20 ở Langdong Coach Station.

----------


## hangnt

*HÀ NỘI - HONG KONG*

Các bạn có thể mua vé xe buýt chạy trực tiếp tuyến từ Hà Nội đến Hong Kong với giá vé dao động trong khoảng 930.000 VND – 990.000 VND. Tham khảo từ các công ty sau:

BNB TravelHanoiAirportTransferBlueTravelVietnam

Các công ty và dịch vụ trên đều có bán vé xe buýt đi từ Hà Nội đến Côn Minh và Nam Ninh, các bạn có thể tham khảo và so sánh giá cũng như chất lượng để chọn nơi “gửi gắm”.

*** Lưu ý:*

Nếu có thể thì các bạn nên tránh đi buýt đêm vì lý do an toàn và tránh móc túi!Giá vé thay đổi theo từng thời điểm

*CÁC TUYẾN VÀ BẢNG GIÁ CỦA ONLINE TRAVEL*
(đơn vị: ngàn đồng)



[ Xem chi tiết tại đây ]

----------

